# Carolina Skiff 178 DLV



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinion on this boat? My wife and went looking at new boats this weekend and we both like this one for several reasons including price. I have found that it is very versatile and will make a nice family boat as well as a handy flounder rig with a few mods. This will be my first new boat if I decide to get it. It's gat a 4 stroke 90 hp yamaha, which is the max for that boat. Any thoughts?

This also means that I'll be selling my jon boat 14 foot Monarch with a 30 hp mariner, that runs like a scolded dog. Any one interested in that?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw a 19 ft out this weekend. They look like they can take rough weather. High sides.

Looks like a work horse. Who is selling them??? I would like to take a closer look at one..


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Docs marine of of Pine forest dr.

I'd like to take one for a test ride looks like a good design the gunnels are 25".


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Great all around boat, built like tanks, fuel efficient, great value. For floundering, the DLX will go places the DLV can't. Do yourself a favor and do a search here for Doc.'s. I ended up going elsewhere for my DLX and saved THOUSANDS! For general CS info try www.groups.msn.com/carolinaskiffowners orwww.carolinaskiffowner.comfor LOTS of info!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Be aware that they do pound in any chop.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you find that to still be true with the DLV (semi-v hull)?


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the 19ft semi-v w/4 stroke 100 yamaha ...great boat, but it still is rough in a chop I am selling mine to move to a 23-31 offshore...but for the Bay and for taking family out on the flats.beaches, ect it is the perfect boat


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

great boat for family. holds alot of people, very rough ride in the chop. pounder is right dont buy through docs. they are none nego. go to grassshack.net and save thousands you could get a 19 with a 115 for the same price as the 17 at docs.


----------

